# Matsushita  NAiS FP1 -C 14



## BäckereiSchütz (18 August 2009)

Hallo ans Forum,

ich bin hier neu und habe von dem was ihr hier macht, bzw worüber ihr sprecht, überhaupt keine ahnung. 

ber ich brauche dringend *H I L F E*   ! ! ! !

In meiner brötchenanlage befindet sich eine FP1 - C 14

in sie geht spannung rein, kommt aber nicht wieder raus, sagt mein monteur für bäckereimaschinen.

Das ist alles was er bei meiner nicht mehr funktionierenden brötchenanlage
feststellen konnte.für mehr reicht es bei ihm in dieser richtung leider auch nicht.

Auf jeden fall läuft das ding nicht mehr, andere fehler hat er weitestgehens ausgeschlossen.

*KANN MIR BITTE JEMAND HELFEN   ??????????????* 

Liebe Grüße
BäckereiSchütz


----------

